# Piano Notation Help



## omc_29 (Oct 30, 2021)

Hi All, 

I'm trying to work out how best to notate a section of a piano piece. I want the first notes of each of the triplets to be played by the left hand, at the tempo I have the piece it would not be possible to play both those fast repeated notes with just the right hand but im unsure how to indicate to play just those first notes of each of the triplets with the left hand. 1st picture shows the first notation in treble clef. I thought about using cross staff notation to move those notes onto onto another treble clef to suggest it is played by the left hand but i'm not sure if this is the correct way to do this. Any advice would be really appreciated.


----------



## cuttime (Oct 30, 2021)

The latter. Debussy was frequently doing things like this. From "Children's Corner"


----------



## omc_29 (Oct 31, 2021)

Ok great, thank you and this would be interpreted as playing the lower clef in the left hand and the top clef would be played by the right hand?


----------



## cuttime (Oct 31, 2021)

omc_29 said:


> Ok great, thank you and this would be interpreted as playing the lower clef in the left hand and the top clef would be played by the right hand?


Yes, and the E on the ledger line of 54 would be left hand over right.


----------



## cuttime (Oct 31, 2021)

Also, some editions can explicitly indicate which hand with m.s or m.d. (mano destra - RH, mano sinistra - LH)


----------



## SupremeFist (Oct 31, 2021)

It's also OK to just write "L.H." and "R.H."!


----------



## martingeyer (Oct 31, 2021)

anyone knows how to write that type of notation in finale? I wanted to write something like that but I don't even know how it is called in english.


----------



## cuttime (Oct 31, 2021)

martingeyer said:


> anyone knows how to write that type of notation in finale? I wanted to write something like that but I don't even know how it is called in english.


I can't help you with Finale, but it is generally called cross staff notation or cross staff beaming.


----------



## martingeyer (Oct 31, 2021)

cuttime said:


> I can't help you with Finale, but it is generally called cross staff notation or cross staff beaming.


thanks! I searched how to do it and it was pretty easy. select notes and then option plus arrow


----------

